# use of code 99408



## JLQuinter (Dec 7, 2012)

Does anyone know if this substance abuse code has limitations on the use of it? We are a pain management group and would like to know if there is a limit on the number of times it can be used yearly.
Thanks for your help.
Jenny


----------

